# SpaceWeb (EU) - 2 GB Webhosting Package



## wlanboy (Mar 12, 2016)

Provider: Spaceweb
Plan: 2000MB personal plan
Price: 4€ per year
Location: France, Paris (Iliad Datacenter DC3)


Purchased: 11/2014


Features:


Lightspeed Webserver on Cloudlinux

5 Gbps Ddos protection

Unlimited domains

Own Php config

DirectAdmin control panel


Panel is great and I like their css styles:





PHP settings and module selection:





Cronjobs:





Same easy setup for e-mail accounts, Spamassassin, mailing lists, spam filters, etc...


What services are running?


Webpages + Emailaccounts for family and friends
 


Support:


No tickets needed yet.


The answers to simple questions were fast, well written and very polite.
 


Overall experience:


They offer a care-free package for people that only need a web-package.


Update status:





0 minutes of network downtime for the last 103 days.


I/O is great.



I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 4, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime for the last 103 days.


I/O is great.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 30, 2016)

Time for an update:





0 minutes of network downtime for the last 335 days.


I/O is great.


----------

